
Your mission today, should you accept it… - mgcreed
http://thenextweb.com/2009/07/23/mission-today-accept/
======
mkfort
Taking a photo of your keychain is supposed to be kind of a bad idea since
someone could easily cut a key from a decent quality photo. Of course I'm sure
there are easier ways to break into your house but still.

~~~
skolor
As someone who has tried cutting keys that way, its a little harder than it
sounds. Doing it by hand, from a picture, is rather difficult (took around an
hour to make an even close to working key), and while it should be possible to
make an automatic cutting device fromt he picture, someone in the position to
do that is probably very unlikely to break into your house (especially
considering the effort to find out which key it is, then track you down and
figure out which house is yours, then figure out when you won't be home).

As far as the site goes, the idea is interesting, but it seems rather bland to
me. When I read it I thought it might be interesting to try, but by the time I
got to the site I didn't want to do their missions any more.

~~~
simonb
It's pretty impressive/scary what can be achieved by application of machine
vision (reconstructing shape, dimensions and correcting for angle etc.) to the
problem:

[http://www.jacobsschool.ucsd.edu/news/news_releases/release....](http://www.jacobsschool.ucsd.edu/news/news_releases/release.sfe?id=791)

